# Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

*Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*

I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.

I hand chop mortises when I have so few to do that it isn't worth the effort of setting up my mortiser attachment to my combination woodworking machine and/or when I have real long clumsy pieces that aren't easy to clamp onto my mortising table. For those who use routers for mortising, you might want to hand chop when you don't have a bit that is long enough to do the depth of mortise you desire.

Here is what you need to do the job. Please note that I have used a bench chisel with beveled side edges on the blade. A better choice would be a mortise chisel which is thicker and without beveled blade edges. However, they are hard to find in Norway, and expense. The bench chisel works pretty good, but you will just have find it's limitations through experience.



The first thing is to select a chisel that will be the same width of your mortise. This is important unless you want to use a lot of time chopping and shaving the sides of the mortise.

""

Here I am making the first cut. Note that the flat side of the chisel is facing the middle of the mortise. Keep the chisel vertical. When you strike it the bevel will make the chisel cut in the direction of the mortise center line.

""

Here I'm making the 2nd cut from the other end of the mortise. The chisel has been again positioned with the flat side towards the middle.

""

This is the result of the first cut. You have to lever he chips out with the chisel's bevel and the hole edge acting as the fulcrum.

""

Repeating the sequence of the first cut gives the results of the 2nd cut. The board has been turned around end for end, Looks a little confusing, sorry.

""

After the 3rd cut.

""

After the 4th cut. Note that I stopped about 1/16" short of the end lines. This way you don't ruin the finished edges while levering the chips out.

""

Now the mortise ends are being chopped vertical to prepare for the fine chopping to the end lines.The idea is that when you chop to the line there will be so little material left that you won't have to lever it out and ruin your nice fresh ends.

""

Final Chopping or the mortise ends and some cleanup on the bottom and the corners. You will probably notice that there are levering marks on one end of the mortise. I put those there to show what happens if you lever against the end edges(LOL). If you have done a good job of holding your chisel straight while striking it you won't have to do much on the sides. If you are a little incompetent like me you might have to take a few shavings there as well. This is not a fine woodworking mortise, but it isn't too bad either. I had to do a fast and dirty job on this today due to a few small catastrophes. My computer router went out late in the day and had to be replaced. and I also wasted a lot of time on a scrollsaw job that I messed up and have to do over again. In other words, just a normal day at my house. I haven't been scroll sawing lately, so I guess I really need some practice as I have gone from bad to worse.

""

Marking up for the tenon.

""

The tenon marked out. It's length is about 1-3/4", a little under the depth of the mortise.

""

Quick freehand cut on the bandsaw (not particularly recommended).

""

Trial fit. Not too bad, the tenon needs a little shaving. I like to cut the tenon a little oversize so I can make sure to get a good fit with small adjustments.

""

Ok. Here's the final joint. Ignore the lever marks on the one end of the mortise. YOU are not allowed to do this!

""

A proper tenon should have a shoulder on the ends too, but I didn't bother with it for this blog. Granted this is not Fine Woodworking Magazine quality appearance, but I've been doing it for some years. I hand chopped mortises into the wall supports for my timber rack which is pine, and I have been storing quite a lot of weight on it's 3 shelves for 7 or 8 years and the shelf supports which are tenoned into wall supports are just as solid as when I joined them.

Well, another windy blog. For you old hands who can do it better than me and wonder why I have put so many words and photos in, I just want the novice woodworkers who are interested to get the whole lowdown. I remember when I started out there was always some essential info missing which made me go wrong more than once, so I wanted to cover it as well as I could.

Thanks for reading this. If even only one woodworker gets some good out of it I will consider it worth the effort.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


My pleasure notottoman. I changed one wrong picture out. It was the results of the 3rd cut. I hope you find it useful.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


stefang. what about the sides of the mortise. Do you pare them out with a chisel? I assume they need to be smooth but that they won't be just from chopping right? Just wondering. I've never cut a mortise by hand before. thanks for the tutorial.

EDIT: I think i missed it the first time. sounds like paring is not necessary.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


Nice demo! I am sure some LJs who have never done this before will benefit from the step by step. I know it was a mystery to me the first time I did it.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


Hey HokieMojo. If you do it well enough you will not have to shave the sides. This requires keeping the chisel square to the hole. Sometimes while chopping I get a little off square and then the sides need a little paring.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


good blog


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Mike. This was a pretty informative blog. You demonstrated the mortising technique well.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike,

I have never made a mortise of any kind, so this was very useful. Nice to know you really don't have to have a machine.

I am chugging away on my benchtop downdraft table. Meaning, you set it on or clamp it to a bench. Down to pegging screw holes, filling some nail holes, and then the finishing. Hopefully will be able to apply finish tomorrow, display Sunday, but don't hold your breath. Worked about 4 hours, but then my eternal infernal back infirmity gets the best of me and I have to rest. Born with the problem, but age has made it worse. Did get all the holes drilled, most of the screws pegged, and the panels with holes edge routed. This is classified a utilitariian project, and I want it to be sturdy, durable, and flexible. Built from plywood, some leftovers, some oak salvage for spreaders.

Now I am just hanging out baby sitting my bird…............


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


The main question I have about this is, how do you gauge the depth of the mortise while chiseling? It looks like you're going as deep as you want on the first and second cuts, and then the rest are all referenced off those, I just wanted to be sure that's how you're doing it.


----------



## Chips (Mar 27, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike! Got to try this.


----------



## nmkidd (Sep 18, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great show and tell.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the positive comments all.

*Jimi* I didn't pre-plan the depth on this one. I forgot to mention that you can mark the depth on your chisel with a piece of masking tape. Sorry, I was a little frustrated and hurried yesterday and I see now that I missed some details.


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


No worries, I think we got the gist of it


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


Nice job Mike!! Sorry to be late, I was shooting a match in Oregon over the weekend.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


BTW, Any one interested in hand mortising can find mortising chisels on ebay. They're on there all the tiime.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob. Good tip the mortise chisels available on ebay. I see you are active in the shooting world. The Norwegians are very active in this sport. A short time ago we hosted the Norwegian championships here in our little community of 13,000. A Norwegian just won an international title, but I'm not sure which nations were competing as I don't really follow the sport. They always have the national competition on TV here in Norway. I went shooting with a friend at work once back in 1981 to a competition range. We used rifles they had there. I was amazed at how heavy they were, much heavier than an M1 for example and I found it very uncomfortable. I was raised with 30/30 lever action rifles which I feel a lot more at home with.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


I just shoot old style single shots and black powder. I don't follow the other sports, too many of them to keep track of


----------



## dustygirl (Mar 11, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this blog Stefang.I have been wanting to try doing something like this for awhile now and had no real idea how to get started.Great write up and pictures.


----------



## eps (Oct 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike, I plan to make a pair of bed rails 80" X 6" X 4/4, using hard maple. I need to mortise the ends of the rails so the steel inserts for the hooks will be flush with end of the rails. Because the rails are long I will follow your method to make the mortises. The depth of my mortise is only 1/4" but the sides need to be very square to provide support for the steel inserts.


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Stefang. I did my first mortise and tenon joints on that English garden chair you commented on Sunday. I wish I had read your blog first, as it turned out to be a trial and error process. At first I used a router, but quickly discovered hand cutting was better - and more satisfying. I also quickly found that keeping the chisel well honed during the process is necessary.

I also like your mallet. I'm learning a nail hammer is just not the way to go. I'm thinking that I should stop right now on the table and make my own mallet. Does anyone have some good dimensions and/or plans? I do not have a band saw (yet, maybe Santa might come through)


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


I glad you found it helpful John. It's very satisfying to know that with each skill added you become a better woodworker and happier for that reason. For years now I have been fooling around with my Stanley Jack plane and a couple of others, usually not getting the results I wanted. But lately hand planing has been going a lot better for me, and I couldn't be more pleased. It makes me feel that maybe I didn't waste a lot of time on it in the past, as it was part of the learning experience. Now when I have a piece too short for the machine jointer or planer I can very quickly hand plane it with accurate results. It's always a great feeling when you are moving forward. Regardless, my chisels are still the best and most used hand tools in my shop. They can do just about every woodworking operation, albeit a lot slower than specialty tools for many tasks.


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


I just tried you method of chopping a mortise, and the two I did were the best I've ever done. Thank you.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


Great John. You are probably better at it than me now. Thank you very much for the feedback. Happy woodworking!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


Whats with the mallet, Mike, NH_Hermit and now I are interested.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


The rather big mallet is important because you need to give the chisel quite a whack for efficient cutting and the weight helps with this. Also if you have any suppressed aggression this is a great way to work it out. Also note that the mallet face is slightly angled. This is so that it is flat at the end of the arc described by your mighty swing. The size also makes it hard to miss your target (great for us older guys) and the wood doesn't ruin your chisel (unless you bought it at Home Depot).

I don't have any romantic ideas about hand cutting mortises, often times the mortises are too deep for my router. Also it saves me from setting up the mortising attachment to my combi machine when I only have a few to do.


----------



## Ecocandle (Jan 2, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


Having just written a piece on my attempts at hogging out a mortise by hand, I really enjoyed your article. Had I found this before I started, I would have been better off.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


Well somehow I missed this until now, very informative blog Mike, thanks for posting.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


My pleasure Tim. I'm really glad to have been able to pass on this simple skill to others. My real area of expertise lies in the area of making woodworking mistakes. I was thinking about writing a book on the subject, but at my age I wouldn't have enough years left to finish it. LOL.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


mike ,
i would be happy to write a foreword to that book ,

it could turn out to be the best mistake of our lives ?(LOL) .


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


Mike thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


That would be good David. My publisher said nobody would buy such a book. I told him that was the idea. People who didn't read the book would be better woodworkers for the experience. Some people just aren't too bright I guess.

Hope it helped some CJ and thanks for your nice comment


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the blog.
Nice step by step instructions.
I will try this sometime.


----------



## petergeorge (Jan 3, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


Thank for the demo stefang,I was taught to do it the same way with one slight difference, before starting to chop I tap gently right on the mortice marking line dead centre then bevel down gently tap towards the first cut,removing a tiny amount of wood,this is to stress relieve the edge of the mortice when you carry on chopping it out and hopefully avoiding damage to the edge,thanks again for a great blog


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


I'm wondering about all the activity on this blog suddenly. I guess someone with a lot of buddies has posted a comment and other picked up on it. I am please though a lot of folks are trying it out. Thanks to John and Peter for the comments.

I'm not entirely sure what you mean about damage to the edge John, but I will say that the biggest challenge for me has been to keep the chisel at 90 degrees from side to side. If you are facing the work from the side it is hard to see and if your angle is off, you will not get plumb side walls. Fixing it requires shaving the side wall on one side which results in a too wide mortise and it is therefore usually necessary to add a piece of veneer to the tenon to compensate. I think the problem could be eliminated or at least reduced by facing the end of the mortise while positioning and chopping with the chisel or at least a 3/4 view. Maybe someone has the answer?


----------



## petergeorge (Jan 3, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


sorry stefang i didnt explain myself properly,what i meant was possibility of damage to the end of the mortice can be reduced


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


Thanks Peter, I get it now. I handle this problem by chopping initially to within a couple of millimeters of the ends and then do the ends last, as they don't have to be levered out because they are so thin. As you can see from my tutorial, I did mess up the one end, but that was partly due to the fact that I didn't have the workpiece clamped down while I was chopping. I was so focused on the process and taking pictures that I forgot! I sometimes lack the thinking process referred to as "helicopter" which is a catchword to describe a persons total overview of whatever they are doing. That helicopter has crashed many times, LOL!


----------



## petergeorge (Jan 3, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL oh boy that was so funny i never heard that before, my sides are aching thanks a lot stefang


----------



## steiner (Mar 24, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


Stefang, I took an hour out of refinishing my bathroom last night and chopped out my first ever mortise and then did the tenon. You taught me how. Thank you! And the fit was pretty darn good, I have to say. Love this woodworking.

Scott


----------



## rowdy (Dec 22, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


Good job. Thanks. Rowdy


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


Great to hear it went well Scott and hopefully for you too Rowdy. It is amazing how much pleasure can be derived from mastering a simple, but much used technique. I would say that if you get some mortising chisels, this pleasure will be even greater. I can get them, but I'm too cheap to pay the import duties and other expenses involved.


----------



## steiner (Mar 24, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm starting to look at mortising chisels already, but won't get them for a while. I've noticed that a lot of it is just getting used to how the wood reacts to the chisel, and then refining the technique. Very fun.


----------



## Puff (Jul 20, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


Great post. I'm a total newb with woodworking, though I've been doing leatherworking for some years now. Much appreciate the advice.

I'm doing some apparently-atypical mortises (which seems to be my lot in life - every time I tackle a new area of interest, I immediately get frustrated trying to do something, then people who know more about it tell me I've chosen the oddest thing to try out first .

Basically they're through mortises with tusk-pegged tenons, for (relatively) historically accurate knock-down furniture for a medieval reenactment event. I'm cutting 1.5" x 4.5" mortises through the wide face of a 2×6, and then cutting a secondary mortise in the tenon (another 2×6) to peg it in place, except with a slanted peg, aka tusk. See

http://www.bloodandsawdust.com/sca/tusktenons.pdf

If I'm reading your post right, you are in, in essence, cutting a V-shaped chunk of wood out of the mortise on each pass, larger and larger, until you get deep enough, and then cleaning up the corners. Here's a diagram:

http://www.darksleep.com/puff/mortisediagram.jpeg

Is this correct? I'll have to try this out. So far, I've been completely winging it with a rubber mallet and chisel, and apparently (based on this tutorial) doing it completely wrong (chisel smaller than the mortise, trying to cut horizontally instead of vertically, etc). I'm eager to try this, since the way I've been trying it so far has been anything but pretty.

One thing that has seemed to help with my current approach is that I chisel the outline of the mortise every so often, then try to chisel up wedges. Should I keep doing that as I switch to the approach you describe here?

If I'm cutting a through mortise, any suggestions? So far, I've been chiseling through about halfway and then flipping it over and hitting it from the other side. This sort of works.

I've also tried using a drill and reciprocating saber saw (hey, I'm not proud) but the saber saw doesn't seem to cut a cleanly vertical line. It looks like the blade is bending inward as I cut. I'm going to end up having to clean it up with a chisel anyway.

Somebody suggested drilling it out with a 1.5" forstner bit, then using a router to clean it up. I'd love to do it all by hand, but really I just need to get it done without spending a fortune on tools.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


You don't have to worry about the making it a 'V'. You can just cut straight down into the wood and then lever the waste out with your chisel being use as a pry bar. But to do this it's important to not chisel the ends because the levering leaves marks at both ends of the mortise. I leave about a 1/16" to be chiseled out as the last cuts. The PDF instructions look good to me.

I would suggest you drill small through holes in the corners at the same angles as the finished mortise will be. That will provide marks for you to redraw the mortise on the other side, and you can then finish chiseling from that other side. This will prevent breakout on the bottom side and also be easier to chisel since it won't be so deep. The drilling has to be accurate, but it's a great guide for getting the correct angle too. If you are worried about doing this correctly, you could try it on a scrap piece first.

Good luck with your project. I hope you will posting it when finished.


----------



## Puff (Jul 20, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. Drilling through sounds like a good idea, but when I did it for the saber saw approach, I had a hard time keeping it perfectly vertical in both dimensions.

I'm a total beginner at this, so I have pretty limited tools - a handheld drill and a handheld circular saw. I've borrowed the saber saw (and a miter saw) from a friend. Another friend suggested a drill jig, I think he means something like this:

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2406&filter=drill%20guide

That looks affordable enough. Or I can try to track down a friend with a drill press and some free time .

Puff


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


I wasn't thinking to drill the mortise out, just a tiny or at least small bit just to mark the corners. You could take a thick board and cut the correct angle on it then use it as a guide for your drill bit. Once you get the hole get deep enough you take away the guide and keep drilling using the partial hole as your guide until it goes through. Breakout on the bottom should be negligible with a small bit. The 4 holes can now be used as guides to mark the mortise opening on the bottom side.


----------



## Puff (Jul 20, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


Ah, clever approach. Now I just need to manage to drill at least one properly vertical hole .


----------



## Puff (Jul 20, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


Come to think of it, once I get the first hole guide done, I can take a chunk of 2×6 and make a template with four holes, properly spaced, which should speed up the process.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


There you go Puff. The little gray cells are online and soon you will have the perfect mortise. Now why didn't I think of that?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


thinking may be slightly out of reach 
for some mike

like finding the golden

post button (LOL) !


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


I'm still trying to find it David! I hate having to use that darn scroll button. Some things just never change. I just hope It won't make me bitter when I get old. What am I saying? I am old!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


it apears sometimes ,
that we find these posts late ,
and take our time commenting .

you and i know it's not that way at all .

finding the button is what takes so long !

yesterday i wrote something ,
and went back 4 hours later to see what was happening ,
my comment was still in the bucket ,
waiting to be posted .
i erased it , as it was no longer relevant !


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad David. Most of my posts are irrelevant from the get go. Great! the button is visible, so I just have to point and click this time! What luck!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


*maybe to you *,

but to us ,

they are like candy .

gooey and sweet .

keep them coming .


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


Mike, thanks for the tutorial, I have seen this in books but not as detailed as your blog.

Thanks for sharing Mike.


----------



## Puff (Jul 20, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure this is the appropriate place to post this, but my little couch project came out okay, though I'm afraid I had to punt and rely on that friend with the drill press (as it turns out, I do have one; the people I know are odd .

I'm not sure what I was doing wrong with hand-chiseling the mortises or maybe I just need a lot more practice. It also might simply be poor quality cheap pine (and hence grain that was wavy and uneven, etc). I chiseled out some of the tenons as well, and some of those came out great, others required a lot of clean up, largely due to differences in the grain.

In any event, when I got frustrated enough with the mortising, I ended up chatting with one of my friends, who said "why don't you come over and use my industrial drill press to do the main stock removal, then clean up with a chisel?"

At this point, time was getting tight, so I took him up on it. The results came out pretty well, you can see them at:

http://www.darksleep.com/puff/woodworking/couch


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


Hi Puff. Your bench came out very well in spite of some initial problems with your mortises. There is certainly nothing wrong with using a drillpress which is a tried and true method.

It would be difficult for me to know what went wrong with your hand chopping without actually seeing you do it. The problem could be one of many factors including a dull chisel, wrong positioning of the edge, not hitting the chisel hard enoough with the mallet, etc.

If you still want to learn how to do these by hand, I would suggest you review the steps carefully and compare with the way you did it. A sharp chisel the same width as the mortise is a must, and having the chisel bevel on the side of the end of the mortise is also important (until the last trimming cuts at the mortise ends). Good luck!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike,
It was a pleasure to follow your mortise tour, I will favorite it and spend a day on repetition when my body is better.
The very best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mads. Just don't forget to clamp down the workpiece like I did if you want a good result!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


great toturial Mike 
thank´s for sharing

take care
Dennis


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


Mike ,

As my Grandfather taught me to auger the bulk of the mortise and then clean it up, that's the way I've always mortised.
After I read your 'blog' tutorial I'm going to to the shop to practise your method.
The LJ site is a great venue for the exchange of info and instruction. 
Your in depth and complete explanation appears to be as quick or possibly quicker than taking the time to retrieve the brace and proper auger and then clean up with the chisel.

Thanks for taking the time to post this, and other fine blogs, always interesting and often thought provoking, in a good way.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Len


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


Hi Len, I hope it works for you. I have learned all my woodworking from magazine articles, videos and LJ blogs. I sure wished I'd had a mentor like your grandfather in addition. There are usually several good techniques to accomplish the same thing in woodworking. It's always nice to have more than one good choice.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


thanks Mike a friend suggest your blog very infomative


----------



## Puff (Jul 20, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


I found this interesting short video:

Worskhop Heaven - Sharpening and Using Mortice Chisels






The intriguing thing is that he talks about the side edges of the chisel, that they need to have sharp edges as well, because as the chisel is hammered down, it slides sideways and that edge cuts the sides of the mortise. This is harder to describe than it is to see, watch the video. It also seems (to me) to well-illustrate the technique you're describing.


----------



## cdaniels (Apr 16, 2014)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


Someone mentioned this blog when I was trying to practice mortise and tenon joints. An axcellent detailed instruction and thanks for doing it


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you found it helpful. Those old English master joiners knew how to work very efficiently with simple tools, simple benches, and simple techniques. They were, for the most part, the wellspring of American woodworking. I love to watch Paul Seller's videos. I think he is a great example of that tradition.


----------



## cdaniels (Apr 16, 2014)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


I'm subscribed to his woodworking master class. Still have yet to make Ny of his projects yet though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


Got stuff in this tutorial, Mike! Will hand chop my first mortise this weekend, I hope.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hand Chopping A Mortise Tutorial*
> 
> I described how to hand chop a mortise in a recent comment. Another LJ member asked if I would do a blog with photos on it. I learned this technique some years ago from an article in Woodworker's Journal by Ian Kirby a master English woodworker who immigrated to the U.S.A. Some time ago. His method is quick and accurate.
> 
> ...


Good luck with it Smitty. I have seen many ways to chop a mortise, but I still think this one is probably the most efficient.


----------

